# New SG PCR Requirement



## whitespots (Jun 12, 2013)

Have to fill out a 10 page PCR or risk a penalty? Details below:



All vendors must use the PCR for every Initial Secure and Convey order issued, beginning on that region's implementation date, regardless of loan type, client, or sale date, until further notice. The only exclusions to this requirement are when the property is occupied, conveyed, sold, or SACC denial is provided
All applicable sections of the form must be completed in a legible manner 
Scanned copies of all 10 pages are required. Incomplete or partial submissions are unacceptable and will be considered non-compliant. If additional pages are needed to adequately document, bid, or otherwise address specific situations, they should be scanned and uploaded in addition to the 10 required pages
It is the vendors' responsibility to assure there are no discrepancies between the PCR and the update provided on Vendor Web. If a discrepancy is found between the PCR and the Vendor Web update, the update data will be used. Conditions noted on the PCR but omitted from the update are considered undocumented and subject to applicable consequences
Specific sections addressed on the form, but not yet listed on Vendor Web should be submitted as misc. items in the update
Field QC will audit all submissions and non-compliance will be considered a serious deficiency during review


----------



## whitespots (Jun 12, 2013)

More....


Starting October 21, 2013, if a Property Condition Report is not completed and submitted with the update 

on vendor web, there could be a financial penalty per occurrence. This order may be reopened, 

potentially with another vendor, and chargeback any additional costs above and beyond the penalty for 

noncompliance. 

Additional PCR Information 

 All vendors must use the PCR for every Initial Secure and Convey order issued, regardless of 

loan type, client, or sale date, until further notice. The only exclusions to this requirement are 

when the property is occupied, conveyed, sold, or SACC denial is provided 

 All applicable sections of the form must be completed in a legible manner 

 Scanned copies of all 10 pages are required. Incomplete or partial submissions are unacceptable 

and will be considered non-compliant. If additional pages are needed to adequately document, 

bid, or otherwise address specific situations, they should be scanned and uploaded in addition to 

the 10 required pages 

 It is the vendors' responsibility to assure there are no discrepancies between the PCR and the 

update provided on Vendor Web. If a discrepancy is found between the PCR and the Vendor 

Web update, the update data will be used. 

 Conditions noted on the PCR but omitted from the update are considered undocumented and 

subject to applicable consequences Specific sections addressed on the form, but not yet listed on 

Vendor Web should be submitted as misc. items in the update


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Keep working for them folks. They just keep piling the [email protected]*T on you and you folks keep accepting it.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

The PCR is easy to use, but it takes a lot of paper. We print it out so its double sided. The PCR is mainly a guide for my updaters when they input work orders. We make sure VW and the PCR match. All in all, it's an extra 10 minutes tops. Maybe you're just catching up, because this PCR memo was sent out in June (Memo 1430). We'll do the PCR because its a condition that needs to be met to be paid and frankly, it's an asset when used properly.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

dinosaur technology......
We bill $75 for that....
please tell me that is not an add-on to existing fees....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We end up charging a lot more from the bid approvals we get from both our crews writing out all damages properly and the updaters inputting all damages properly from filling out a pcr like this.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

This is not new, the requirement started in June. I was told we could complete the PCR as a Word document and upload to vendor web .... I am not interested in printing, filling out then scanning 10 pages for every initial secure or convey order!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> This is not new, the requirement started in June. I was told we could complete the PCR as a Word document and upload to vendor web .... I am not interested in printing, filling out then scanning 10 pages for every initial secure or convey order!


Kind of defeats the benefit/point of filling it out while at property though. People always miss stuff if they wait until later to fill it out. Imho everyone should always be filling something out like this at an initial secure. Hard to get everyone to do them I know but they are financially beneficial


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Kind of defeats the benefit/point of filling it out while at property though. People always miss stuff if they wait until later to fill it out. Imho everyone should always be filling something out like this at an initial secure. Hard to get everyone to do them I know but they are financially beneficial


Actually this should be done by all PP Contractors...we provide one and we have none of the following;
No Back charges in 8 years
No debris count controversies in 8 years
No BATF issues...we don't do them as our procedure eliminates them
Completion times are faster as everything is approved PRIOR to services being started for completion
Payment approvals on invoices are also quicker....there is no 7-10 day debate as to what we did or did not do....
EVERYTHING is approved prior to us returning to the property to start services.....
This is something everyone can get on the same page about....it is just a matter of everyone doing it....


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Pnp workers have to do this, REO side doesnt. I believe the inspector said its a $250 charge back/fine to the pnp guys for EACH property they dont do it correctly at.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Sure for a fee I would be glad to. I charge $125.00 for a HPIR I could probably do this for .....Oh 100.00? Maybe?

Otherwise tell them to kick rocks!

When is someone going to put their purse down and man up to these clowns?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Sure for a fee I would be glad to. I charge $125.00 for a HPIR I could probably do this for .....Oh 100.00? Maybe?
> 
> Otherwise tell them to kick rocks!
> 
> When is someone going to put their purse down and man up to these clowns?


Big diff is that I'll get $2k-$5k on bid approvals from the SG pcr, hpir you get zip.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Big diff is that I'll get $2k-$5k on bid approvals from the SG pcr, hpir you get zip.


True! Honestly I don't do many HPIR's but I get 2k-5k on jobs i dont even do a PCR on all day long. We simply turn in bids and there are no charge backs.

Even with other nationals I don't have to jump through all of those hoops and we get plenty of bid approvals. I don't have to take street sign pics or any of that other garbage. My main client that we do a very large volume in 3 states with only requires 8 pics on a grass cut. I still want to drop them because of the BS. 

No WAY I would tolerate SG's BS and I hate Post conveyance work for the same reason. High QC, lots of hoops to jump through, and low profit margins.

So many of you have been poisoned by all these requirements you forget how easy life can be. Get a work order, do the work, get paid.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I assume from your posts that you are large enough that you aren't going to every property yourself. If so, how are you getting proper bids from your crews and ensuring they arent missing bids at properties? We just submit bids to get these approvals too, but if your guys in the field aren't filling out some sort of paperwork, I guarantee you're missing bids, therefore missing $$. The point is not to complete the pcr, they are just trying to force their contractors to ensure they have procedures to get the correct bids written down at properties, which then goto updater, which are then submitted bids.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I assume from your posts that you are large enough that you aren't going to every property yourself. If so, how are you getting proper bids from your crews and ensuring they are missing bids at properties? We just submit bids to get these approvals too, but if your guys in the field aren't filling out some sort of paperwork, I guarantee you're missing bids, therefore missing $$. The point is not to complete the pcr, they are just trying to force their contractors to ensure they have procedures to get the correct bids written down at properties, which then goto updater, which are then submitted bids.


I probably only make it to 1/3 of our properties if that. I assure you we are missing bids. I have even caught guys missing bids on purpose. We have a PCR our system is to have guys fill them out when we first visit a property, then we store the old bids that our processor provides. Then each time we visit the property we only update any changes in property condition. We don't care about missing handrails, or light switch covers, only stuff we can make money on. The post conveyance guys can pick up the change we are after the dollars.We want quick clean in and out jobs that we can make good margins on. I don't really care to fix a roof but I LOVE tarping them that sort of thing. We used to love fixing them because we could charge a good margin, now with the allowables, and cost estimators we are somewhat limited. So we go to more properties. I have stated many times that I am not interested in making a living. I want to make a KILLING or it isn't worth my time. To many people in this industry are trying to figure out how to make a nationals pricing work. They should be figuring out how to get top dollar.

We used to do way more construction and still do on occasion. We slowed down that side of our business because of the competition. Sure i can sell a window for $189.00 a hole and make a little but I can sell that same window for $800.00 a hole and make it worth my time.

We need to reinvent the wheel around here.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MSI called twice today and sent 5 different emails trying to get us to work. I replied to each person on the phone and through email very politely and I outlined for them my reasons I will no longer accept work from their company. If they hear it enough times they will make changes. When they can't get work done by qualified contractors they will have to cater to the good ones.

My main client just asked me to take on more work and my response was NO. We want to leave all of the nationals altogether. When he asked why I told him that the pricing is ok for a guy in a truck. The pricing sucks when I have to pay a processor, Insurance, overhead, the guy in the truck, and still make a profit. You need 2 processors for every good crew in the busy time or you will never keep up.

Corelogic and NFN are both trying to get us to do more. 

I think the only National I would even consider right now would be Altisource and that is because of their good pricing and fast payment terms.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I probably only make it to 1/3 of our properties if that. I assure you we are missing bids. I have even caught guys missing bids on purpose. We have a PCR our system is to have guys fill them out when we first visit a property, then we store the old bids that our processor provides. Then each time we visit the property we only update any changes in property condition. We don't care about missing handrails, or light switch covers, only stuff we can make money on. The post conveyance guys can pick up the change we are after the dollars.We want quick clean in and out jobs that we can make good margins on. I don't really care to fix a roof but I LOVE tarping them that sort of thing. We used to love fixing them because we could charge a good margin, now with the allowables, and cost estimators we are somewhat limited. So we go to more properties. I have stated many times that I am not interested in making a living. I want to make a KILLING or it isn't worth my time. To many people in this industry are trying to figure out how to make a nationals pricing work. They should be figuring out how to get top dollar.
> 
> We used to do way more construction and still do on occasion. We slowed down that side of our business because of the competition. Sure i can sell a window for $189.00 a hole and make a little but I can sell that same window for $800.00 a hole and make it worth my time.
> 
> We need to reinvent the wheel around here.


And that's basically what SG is doing is forcing companies to make their guys fill out PCRs on initial secures, which really should be being done anyway, like you already are. And really I have no complaints about pricing for most of my clients. I have either worked for directly or indirectly for a lot of the companies out there and for SG on preservation it's no different than the rest. They follow guidelines for standard items and use a cost estimating software for the rest.

I understand your point on tarping, but you also have to look out for what's good for the home and the neighborhood. We have one client with both a tarp and roof repair allowable, and we can def make better money tarping but who wants to see a ****ty tarp on their neighbor house for six months. 

And to clarify we do pre/post sale work, but have never done post conveyance as the pricing would never work for us.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We cover three states for altisource. Their pricing isn't really much better than say SG. Debris is much worse than SG or any guideline work but their allowables are better. They are actually the ones I referred to that the tarp allowable pays better than repair.

Two processors per crew seems excessive. Typically the other way around for us. Maybe one processor for two to three crews.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> And that's basically what SG is doing is forcing companies to make their guys fill out PCRs on initial secures, which really should be being done anyway, like you already are. And really I have no complaints about pricing for most of my clients. I have either worked for directly or indirectly for a lot of the companies out there and for SG on preservation it's no different than the rest. They follow guidelines for standard items and use a cost estimating software for the rest.
> 
> I understand your point on tarping, but you also have to look out for what's good for the home and the neighborhood. We have one client with both a tarp and roof repair allowable, and we can def make better money tarping but who wants to see a ****ty tarp on their neighbor house for six months.
> 
> And to clarify we do pre/post sale work, but have never done post conveyance as the pricing would never work for us.


we always tarp then repair when we can. It pays twice that way. This is a business not the parade of homes!

No offense lol! I just can't put my kids through college by making the neighbors happy.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We cover three states for altisource. Their pricing isn't really much better than say SG. Debris is much worse than SG or any guideline work but their allowables are better. They are actually the ones I referred to that the tarp allowable pays better than repair.
> 
> Two processors per crew seems excessive. Typically the other way around for us. Maybe one processor for two to three crews.


I just watched a processor bid out a property for LPS that we did inital services on. After she did all her bids, the property damages, the basement leaks, the cracks, the siding repairs, the roof repair 3 different ways because it was over the allowable. She logged 3hrs on one order. Maybe it's our area but the majority of these properties are busted out!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I just watched a processor bid out a property for LPS that we did inital services on. After she did all her bids, the property damages, the basement leaks, the cracks, the siding repairs, the roof repair 3 different ways because it was over the allowable. She logged 3hrs on one order. Maybe it's our area but the majority of these properties are busted out!


We've never done LPS direct but a SG initial like that would take us maybe 45 min. Probably 300 photos.

Our sg updater today did, in eight hours, did three initial secures, seven wints, two bid approvals, one grass cut, three utility turn ons, one re secure, one inspection, one REO clean out.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We've never done LPS direct but a SG initial like that would take us maybe 45 min. Probably 300 photos.


It was probably 300 pics give or take. The problem is a couple of years ago I had to put a new roof and remove and replace drywall at my own cost because a contractor missed a roof leak and mold on an initial secure. I like my people to be thorough!

When you bid say a roof repair you have to bid to tarp, to repair or patch, to replace the whole thing. In some cases you must provide a CE. Now multiply that times 3 for every repair needed that has multiple solutions. 

it's hours of uncompensated time in front of a PC!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> It was probably 300 pics give or take. The problem is a couple of years ago I had to put a new roof and remove and replace drywall at my own cost because a contractor missed a roof leak and mold on an initial secure. I like my people to be thorough!
> 
> When you bid say a roof repair you have to bid to tarp, to repair or patch, to replace the whole thing. In some cases you must provide a CE. Now multiply that times 3 for every repair needed that has multiple solutions.
> 
> it's hours of uncompensated time in front of a PC!


Our sg updater today did, in eight hours, did three initial secures, seven wints, two bid approvals, one grass cut, three utility turn ons, one re secure, one inspection, one REO clean out.

Yeah we have to do three options on a roof, but not much else.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We've never done LPS direct but a SG initial like that would take us maybe 45 min. Probably 300 photos.
> 
> Our sg updater today did, in eight hours, did three initial secures, seven wints, two bid approvals, one grass cut, three utility turn ons, one re secure, one inspection, one REO clean out.


I have had days where processors do that it just depends on the property honestly. In certain areas we get easy properties. 

The SG properties here are ABSOLUTELY trashed for the most part. Everhome has been buying them up and having LPS service them. Everyone of them is horrible.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have had days where processors do that it just depends on the property honestly. In certain areas we get easy properties.
> 
> The SG properties here are ABSOLUTELY trashed for the most part. Everhome has been buying them up and having LPS service them. Everyone of them is horrible.


We had that problem when sg bought bacfs. Bacfs properties were horribly maintained here. Doors kicked in, copper stolen, leaks never addressed, and more.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We had that problem when sg bought bacfs. Bacfs properties were horribly maintained here. Doors kicked in, copper stolen, leaks never addressed, and more.



YEP! that is what we are seeing as well. you know the kind of places now add 3 outbuildings and 4 acres and you have our average property.

That is why we can't work for any company that has ALL those requirements. I have had no less than 3 direct SG vendors try to come work for me in the past year. I hired 2 of them and they both washed out so I think maybe it was the vendor not SG. I also had a Berghorst guy work for me and he washed out as well. 

I have tried to do Safegaurd work at least 3 times and each time it failed MISERABLY. They ask for ridiculous crap like clipping removal pics, or weedeater pics. Expect toilets cleaned on wints for free. We will gladly do all of those things for a price but anything we do we are charging for.

I apparently got sent to LEGAL by Five Brothers today for ignoring their POLICIES. I refuse to be an employee. We are our own company.


----------



## plt (Mar 4, 2013)

Concerning the PCR - we printed out one copy for each crew and inserted into plastic sleeves. They can write on the sleeve and then wipe it off after they upload the order and be ready for the next order. We have the PCR in a word document - slightly revised - we took out all the lines. It's faster to then go into and fill in the blanks without changing all the formatting. So far, it's working pretty well. 

What we're confused about is whether this PCR is REPLACING the other QC sheets or in addition to? It's an awful lot of paperwork! LOL


----------

